# LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port



## Marcel (9. Februar 2019)

*LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Guten Abend,

ich habe aktuell eine Fritz!Box 7590 und mir reichen die 4 LAN Anschlüsse nicht mehr.

Ich habe nun gelesen das man sich eine LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port holen kann.

Das wäre ja die beste Möglichkeit ohne Leistungsverlust etc. oder?

Diese 3 sind ja wohl die besten bzw. habe ich gefunden:

Netgear GS108GE Unmanaged Gigabit Kupfer Switch blau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

D-Link DGS-108 8-Port Layer2 Gigabit Switch schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

TP-Link TL-SG108 V3 8-Port Gigabit Netzwerk Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Also ich nehme dann direkt 8 Ports, in was unterscheiden sich diese aber jetzt und welches wäre das beste?

Beim Netgear gibt es ja noch mehrere Modelle/Auswahl z.B Smart Managed, Unmanaged, Smart Managed +/Pro usw.


----------



## colormix (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "VerlÃ¤ngerung" 8 Port*

Würde den D-Link nehmen weil  der  hat  die bessere LED Anzeige das ist praktisch um zu sehen    ob überhaupt eine Verbindung da ist , 
der TP-Link hat nur eine einfache anzeige  TX keine RX ,   D-Link hat  TX und RX ,
  Netgir  kann man es nicht sehen    Mad in China würde lieber einen der anderen  beiden nehmen  egal welchen den nehmen der besser gefällt .

 habe das schon eine ganz weile so Fritzbox und einen  8 Port LAN Switch mit nur 4 Lan Ports komme ich schon lange nicht mehr aus , benutze auch das Netz um Daten zu kopieren von PC 1 bis PC 4 , das läuft dann so nebenbei ohne das es über den Router geht *g*

Die meisten LAN Switch   Namenhafter Hersteller sind eigendlich  alle Gut erfüllen den Mindeststandard


----------



## Matusalem (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Für den normalen "Hausgebrauch" ist ein Switch so gut wie der andere.

Es gibt Stimmen die z.B. den Netgear Switch bevorzugen, da dessen IGMPv3 Implementierung wohl besser mit dem IP-TV von der Telekom zusammenspielt. Es mag auch unterschiede im Detail, bei der Auswertung eines Priority-Bits etc, geben. Doch wenn Dich solche Details das bis Dato nicht interessiert hat wird es Dich auch später kaum interessieren.

Wenn die Details Dich interessieren, dann ist es besser die Smart-/Web-Managed Version zu kaufen, damit erhältst Du Möglichkeiten die Funktion des Switch etwas mehr zu überwachen und zu konfigurieren. Gerade im Fehlerfall kann das äußerst nützlich werden.


----------



## Malkolm (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*



Matusalem schrieb:


> Es gibt Stimmen die z.B. den Netgear Switch bevorzugen, da dessen IGMPv3 Implementierung wohl besser mit dem IP-TV von der Telekom zusammenspiel t.



Imho unterstützt der verlinkte Netgear kein IGMP-snooping, das gibts erst in der smart-managed variante (gs108e-300pes, 40€). Der TP-Link sollte es aber auch können.


----------



## Marcel (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Also dann wäre der DSG108 ja wohl der beste oder nicht ^^

D-Link DGS-108 8-Port Layer2 Gigabit Switch schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

- Am wenigsten Stromverbrauch

- Am günstigsten

- WLAN noch dabei

- 2GBit/s

Also ich schließ die Switch dann im 1 LAN Steckplatz von der Fritz!Box 7590 an, habe dann 7 Steckplätze frei, da steck ich die wichtigsten Sachen rein und bei der Fritz!Box 7590 hab ich ja dann noch 2-4 übrig also 3 LAN Steckplätze, die werden aber dann langsamer sein oder, also die nicht so wichtigen Sachen stecke ich dann dort rein, ist aber immer noch schneller als WLAN.

Benutze folgendes:

LAN mein PC Zimmer

LAN Vater´s PC Schlafzimmer

LAN Vodafone GIGA TV Net Box Wohnzimmer

LAN Amazon Alexa Echo  Zimmer

LAN Smart Home Philips Hue Lampensteuerung Zimmer + Küche

LAN Fernseher/4K Fire TV Stick Zimmer

LAN Multifunktionsdrucker Zimmer

WLAN 3 Handy´s


----------



## colormix (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

.

LAN Switch ohne ordentlicher  LED Anzeige nicht kaufen . die LED anzeige  kann bei Problemen sehr helfen, das man den Status sehen  kann .


----------



## Marcel (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Ja also der D Link wie ich sagte ist ja eh der beste gesamt


----------



## colormix (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Der   D Link   hat die Beste Anzeige für Lan bei den anderen muss man Rum Raten Deine Entscheidung , 
bei langen Kabel Wegen ist es recht praktisch wenn der den Speed anzeigt vom Port 50-100/1000 wenn mal was nicht stimmen sollte .
ich habe meinen 8 Jahre schon schön mit Doppelter LED Anzeige und Gigabit Lan  8 Port, 
da habe ich so einiges dran auch einem HP Officejet  4:1,
dem LAN Switch ist es egal was man anschließt Probleme hatte ich damit noch nie  ich mache  einiges mehr über das Netz als der Otto Normal Verbraucher .

Die sollten mal langsam Router auf dem Markt bringen mit 8  Gigabit Lan Ports nur 4 ist Steinzeit das reicht für viele nicht mehr aus , mehrere PCs im Haushalt , Receiver und TV und die anderen Neuen Sachen .
Über Wlan zu vernetzen ist ein Fehler 1 x sehr Überlastet zu viele Nutzer aus der Nachbarschaft  und wird es langsam   und wegen unnötigen Elektroschmock Wlan Hacker , ist  Kabel auf jeden fall besser und sicherer.
Alles über Kabel machen ist  ist Richtige Entscheidung das kann sich keiner Rein Hacken von Außen .


----------



## P2063 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

wenn man jetzt keine speziellen anforderungen hat (vlan, poe, link aggregation...) dann nimm bei so einem kleinen switch einfach den günstigsten.

also in dem fall D-Link, weil bei gleichem Preis besser ausgestattet wie der TP-Link.


----------



## colormix (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Wlan und dieses kann doch alles der Router das braucht man nicht doppelt und 3 Fach , wenn man eh Verkabelt ,
im Router ist so was   besser weil FW Updates gibt und mehr Sicherheits-Einstellungen Netzwerk,
der Router ist quasi mit dem LAN Switch unauffällig   gekoppelt ,
ich nehme mal an du hast keinen LAN Switch ,
ich nutze meinen ca. 8 Jahre schon .


----------



## chaotium (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Klar fährt auch jeden Tag ein WLAN Hacker an deinem Haus vorbei *facepalm*


----------



## P2063 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*



colormix schrieb:


> Die sollten mal langsam Router auf dem Markt bringen mit 8  Gigabit Lan Ports nur 4 ist Steinzeit das reicht für viele nicht mehr aus , mehrere PCs im Haushalt , Receiver und TV und die anderen Neuen Sachen .



also ich halte es ja für falsch alles in einem Gerät haben zu müssen. Wenn das ausfällt geht halt gar nichts mehr. So kann mein AP abrauchen, schalt ich das Wlan im Router wieder ein. Geht der Switch kaputt, kann man das Nötigste an den Router stecken. Geht der Router kaputt hat man wenigstens noch das LAN/Wlan übrig. Meinetwegen würden auch 2 Ports am Router reichen, die WAN und die LAN Seite. Hängt eh ein Switch dran, weil auch 8 Ports nicht reichen würden.


----------



## colormix (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Das mit dem LAN Switch hat aber noch einen Vorteil wenn alle PCs daran angeschlossen sind   nimmst LAN Switch vom Strom ist Internet Zugang gekappt  (hab   einen Schalter zwischen),   Telefon geht weiter das habe ich schon paar mal so gemacht das beim installieren von Programmen nicht noch heimlich ungewollte Software nachgeladen wird .


----------



## Malkolm (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Wäre da ein einfaches Ziehen des Netzwerkkabels nicht...einfacher?


----------



## Marcel (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Also ich nehm jetzt die D-Link DGS-108 8-Port Layer2 Gigabit Switch schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## colormix (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Wäre da ein einfaches Ziehen des Netzwerkkabels nicht...einfacher?



ich habe überall Netzstecker Schalter zwischen zum ausschalten,

MaRceeLBlacK@

Den TP Link bekommen man fast überall  zu kaufen 
Saturn und MM hat den auch kein Großer Akt zu kaufen,
da kostet der nur 1 € mehr und man hat den sofort sogar billiger als Versand,   bei Versand kommt ja noch   Nachnahme Gebühr  ca.  + 4,40 € mit drauf ist also teuer als wenn man im Laden kauft ,


----------



## Marcel (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Irgendwie hat der Giga TV Net Anschluss/LAN Kabel nur 100mb, genau so wie der Philips Hue Bridge LAN Anschluss...

Laut Anleitung ist Orange 100mb, grün 1GB. 

Bei meinem PC hier funktioniert 1GB(grün)

Ich habe die Switch mit dem Router über einem Lan Kabel verbunden über LAN 1 bei beiden.

Bilder davon: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Giga TV Net laggt jetzt...

Sind alles Cat6 oder Cat 5e LAN Kabel.

Ist aktuell noch eine Fritz!Box 7330 SL, bald kommt die 7590.

Die Verbindung ist irgendwie insgesamt langsamer, Youtube Videos nur am laden, muss in 720p oder 480p gucken...

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## colormix (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Das Ding ist Schrott was VF gern auf schwatzen dem nicht informierten Kunden,  
ein billig Baumarkt Kasten entspricht und selbst diese sind besser ,
 hol dir  lieber einen Guten 4K VU+ oder 4 k STC von Techisat, oder 4 K Dram Box , Giga Blue , AX E2


----------



## Marcel (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Hab noch ein anderes Lan Kabel genommen, Cat 5/5e und ist auch Orange, bei Giga TV Net Box sowie Philips Hue. 

7,5m - CAT.6 Ethernet Gigabit Lan Netzwerkkabel - 10: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Ich werde mir das Kabel von oben für alles holen, aber das sollte ja eigentlich nicht das Problem sein, weil Cat5e ausreicht.

Alle Lan Kabel haben mindestens Cat 5e, 

Der 3. Port ist das originale Philips Hue LAN Kabel und ist Orange

Der 4. Port ist neu und Cat 6 vom Giga TV Net Box Anschluss und leuchtet auch Orange...

Kan es an der Fritz!Box liegen, weil LAN 1 nur ein 1Gbit Anschluss ist und LAN 2 100Mbit? Verstehe ich sonst nicht so ganz, werde noch die Fritz!Box komplett auf Werkeinstellungen zurücksetzen.

Der Lan 1 Anschluss an der Fritz!Box ist mit der Switch verbunden un der kann 1Gbit.

Fritz!Box Lan 1 Anschluss - Verbindung mit Switch: Cat5e
              Lan 2 Anschluss: Cat 6
              Lan 3 Anschluss: Cat 5e
              Lan 4 Anschluss: Cat 6


----------



## colormix (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Die Farbe des Lan Kabels spielt keine Rolle *g* die Qualität muss stimmen wenn es sehr lange Kabel sind ,
es gibt keine original  Philips  Kabel das kommt alles von einem Hersteller wo Philips sein Logo drauf schreibt .

Wenn der Port wo Giga Box dran ist nur Geld/Organe  , stimmt was mit dem Kabel nicht oder mit der Box, 
100 reicht locker aus für Smart Inhalte ist  nur zu langsam wenn man darüber HD und 4K Inhalte kopiert  und zu langsam wenn man mit  ab ca. 30 PCs gleichzeitig darauf ausgreifen würde .

1.Port 1 der Firtzbox zum LAN Switch egal wo sollte nach Möglichkeit auf Grün stehen Gigabit weil man vielleicht mit   meheren PCs gleichzeitig auf das Internet zugreifen will .
2.am LAN Switch PC 1 bis 6 , Giga  Box


----------



## Marcel (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

Kabel sind kurz, Philips Hue LAN Kabel ca. 1 Meter. von meinem PC 7,5m das längste 10m, Von der Box auch 7,5m 

Da stimmt was nicht mit der Box, habe mehrere Kabel probiert, ich rede von der Farbe der LED der Switch, nicht Kabel ^^

Ich guck ja HD Sender bei der Giga TV Net Box


----------



## colormix (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: LAN Switch - Gigabit/Ethernet "Verlängerung" 8 Port*

vielleicht  kann die Giga Box kein Gigabit Lan , 
um HD Inhalte über das Netz zu streamen braucht  man nicht unbedingt gleich Gigabit Lan,  da recht locker 100 für aus.


----------

